# looking for a dirt track dio.



## CrazyHeadRacing (Feb 16, 2008)

anyone help me make one of these. or has one to sell i got a couple latemodels i want to put"on the track" im really looking...can some one help me....


----------



## CrazyHeadRacing (Feb 16, 2008)

does anyone know anything about this ? please...


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*What kind of a dio are you looking to do ? One for display or more like a lay out of a full scale track of the scale cars you will be useing ?*


----------



## CrazyHeadRacing (Feb 16, 2008)

mustangman said:


> *What kind of a dio are you looking to do ? One for display or more like a lay out of a full scale track of the scale cars you will be useing ?*



like the corners of a track. like 3&4...... its just for 3 cars..... lmk


----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey Crazy Head, looking for something like this? I built it to hld one 1:64 dirt car, but I left it so I could change out the cars as well, so no mounting holes drilled through the base. I also have a love for the latemodels!



















Here are a few different angles showing just how much banking I built into it!




























I built this in a 100% Hot Wheels two car case. Stangfreak or I can talk you through it pretty easy. But your would need a larger case (maybe a 1:24 or 1:18 case) to create the turn look you want in 1:64.

I hope these pics offer some help or ideas.

Sincerely,
Ward


----------

